# Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Whilst his actions were inexcusable, I sincerely hope Cass gets the help he needs for these clear emotional problems of his. Because when he behaves like this he's a danger to himself and everyone around him, and he clearly needs to step back and get healthy.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Dude's got issues and clearly needs help. I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Here's an idea, if wrestling stresses you out, maybe don't fucking do it


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And people wanted him and enzo in aew? He needs professional help for his own sake.


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Sounds like psychosis, perhaps manic psychosis? is he bipolar?


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Guess he's just a big ass huh


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



ImSumukh said:


> Guess he's just a big ass huh


Well, maybe he always was but it's clear dude is spiraling and has been battling depression and alcoholism, he might also be bipolar or possibly have gatewayed into narcotics. I'm not sure these last couple of years are indicative of who he truly is.

But then again dude is a hardcore Trump supporter so who knows...


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Perhaps Cass intends to bore him to death by stumbling through one of his dreadful promos or, God forbid, making him sit through one of his matches.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



> We are told that the second Cass was down on the floor, his entire demeanor changed as he went from aggressive and threatening to questioning why he was hit and asking what was going on.


This is extremely concerning. Dude needs to seek help asap. This is beyond just depression/anxiety or anger issues.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Sorry story get him to rehab flush whatever shits in his system see if he's got in him then to be the tough guy . You only get so many second chances in life. Good luck and hope he comes back stronger from this .

Peace .


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

If Big Cass' recent talks with WWE are true, then thats now over with.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

That's disappointing to read. I really hoped he got himself together after reading about his battles with alcohol and depression and how he pulled himself out of his stupor. Hope he gets help. It's seriously very sad


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Sad and very concerning. Hopefully he can get whatever issues he has under control.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Cocaine is a hell of a drug. Nice to see Enzo is still helping fuck things up for Cass while not even being present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

If that report is not totally made up, he is still doing, what he did the last few years: he carries his problems into the locker room and backstage area.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



Ger said:


> If that report is not totally made up, he is still doing, what he did the last few years: he carries his problems into the locker room and backstage area.




It’s not. 










Poor guy. No comment from me this is sad.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Well, being fired from your dream job could fuck you up mentally. For some people it's not an easy task.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Battling your demons is never easy. Hope Cass will get though this in a healthy and helpful way.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

At first he just sounds like he's an asshole but as you keep reading you realize he has some really serious issues going on right now. 

Also Dan Maff is terrifying. Like there's a lot of indy wrestlers that aren't the least bit intimidating and then there's Dan Maff. Second only to Luke Harper as far as being intimidating on the indy scene goes.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Sounds like schizophrenia.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Given the word that he'd sign with the WWE without Enzo, he seems desperate to get back to that life and that money and it won't happen. So now he's looking at a working stiff life like the rest of us, with the added degradation of folks recognizing him and seeing where he ended up. 

This is not going to have a happy ending.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

There are a lot of jokes that could be made about Cass, but it’s been a rough week so I’m just gonna hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



Raye said:


> Got into a physical confrontation with Pat Buck and Buck laid him out quickly.


:mj4 :trips5



Raye said:


> The cops were called and at one point Cass said he was going to kill himself.


:woywoah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Damn. Hope Cass gets the help he clearly needs.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

He needs to quit wrestling, if his mental health is that bad, it's not a good environment for him


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the word that he'd sign with the WWE without Enzo, he seems desperate to get back to that life and that money and it won't happen. So now he's looking at a working stiff life like the rest of us, with the added degradation of folks recognizing him and seeing where he ended up.
> 
> This is not going to have a happy ending.


This is also how I can see it going if he can't get his life straight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cass is fucked. He started the mess. So much for him ever going on live TV


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

I´m guessing he was either drunk or on a bad trip. There´s no excuse for that behavior though; If he know he has "issues" then maybe he should not accept bookings until he has them solved -It´s not like he´s a megastar that will draw in 100K+ fans anyway.
Even names like Jake the Snake, Scott Hall and Jeff Hardy were "only" self destructive, they never threatened to kill anyone.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Ladies and gentlemen: the male version of Sunny.


There goes any further rumors of his and Enzos return


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This sounds like Roid rage. And am being serious. It very well may be. Given the fact that hes more cut and lean now. Just saying.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



bradatar said:


> It’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who booked dis


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



bradatar said:


> It’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FITZ said:


> At first he just sounds like he's an asshole but as you keep reading you realize he has some really serious issues going on right now.





DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> There are a lot of jokes that could be made about Cass, but it’s been a rough week so I’m just gonna hope he gets the help he needs.


Then it is really sad.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

This is why HHH shut down any rumor of Cass and Enzo ever coming back. He was right on about these idiots from the beginning.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Maybe it's time he finds a new career.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Was about to lol at the thought of Cass getting KO'ed by some money mark, but I googled Buck and he's pretty jacked so never mind lol. I'd bet Cass was wasted anyway, he's clearly got issues. This is probably going to cost him and Enzo big time, as I'd bet they'd have been signed by either WWE or AEW soon, but I doubt they will now.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Well, a guy that was over with WWE crowd when he was in the tag-team with Enzo, was dating Carmella, on a good salary and then lost everything plus got hooked on alcohol, possibly cocaine and benzos is a train wreck in the making.

I feel sorry for the guys as he's young and it won't be easy for him to come back from it. Hope it doesn't end with suicide.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



The XL 2 said:


> Was about to lol at the thought of Cass getting KO'ed by some money mark, but I googled Buck and he's pretty jacked so never mind lol. I'd bet Cass was wasted anyway, he's clearly got issues. This is probably going to cost him and Enzo big time, *as I'd bet they'd have been signed by either WWE or AEW soon, but I doubt they will now.*


I read somewhere that Cass was supposed to start as a producer in WWE.. But I have no idea if it´s true. (why should Cass of all people be signed as a producer?)


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



yeahright2 said:


> I read somewhere that Cass was supposed to start as a producer in WWE.. But I have no idea if it´s true. (why should Cass of all people be signed as a producer?)


Yeah that sounds weird. I remember hearing that WWE were interested in Enzo and Cass for NXT, but I doubt Cass is gonna get hired in any capacity now


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Crazy situation that unfolded. I didnt know that Cass has such issues going on. Makes you wonder if his mental health also lead him to being axed in the first place.

You'd almost think that he'd be blackballed from the business after something like this.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the word that he'd sign with the WWE without Enzo, he seems desperate to get back to that life and that money and it won't happen. So now he's looking at a working stiff life like the rest of us, with the added degradation of folks recognizing him and seeing where he ended up.
> 
> This is not going to have a happy ending.


I wonder if his story was destined to end up like this and he would've spiraled even had he chosen to go to medical school or did wrestling specifically contribute to his downfall?

I believe he said his depression started when he was at home alone injured with his friend and his girl on the road. Did the injury cause the depression, did the depression cause him to drink or was he already a heavy drinker who suddenly had all day to drink? In an alternate timeline does Dr. William Morissey still battle depression but has better resources? Can't help but wonder...


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

What a complete seven foot bellend. You can't teach that!


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Hope he gets some help. Don't want to see something bad happen because that's what appears is happening.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

He sure needs help but i've never seen anything in him, i always thought both him & Enzo were trash.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

why even threaten to shoot someone when you can just promo them to death?


----------



## Tigrotto (Aug 26, 2019)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Big Cass makes me sorry, his worst enemy is his mind, which cost him the job at WWE. He fought the depression and was back in shape, but now in one night he burned all his progress. I don't know who will be the promoter who will give him confidence after this behavior and now his reputation will precede him in every locker room.
A second chance is not denied to anyone, but Cass has already wasted it.
I hope this story doesn't end badly. Cass must stop and figure out what to do with his life.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

This literally (and you know I don’t use that word lightly) might be the worst time in history for a professional wrestler to fuck up. We’re right on the precipice, and as long as you’re not a fuck-up, one of these companies has a place for you. Happy trails, Cass...


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Good people can have depression... so can assholes. 

Post #3 in this thread, the video posted by BOD2017, has me wanting to add this...

Big Cass isn't ready. He isn't in a place to be a professional wrestler. Get right first, then go from there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Just a train wreck situation. Hopefully he gets the help he needs.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

How stupid can you be ? These days no one gets away with death threats, Cass really needs to control his anger. I don't usually commend Vince but releasing him last year was a real fucking good descion.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Sucks to see anyone spiraling out of control like this. I know the battle of the mind is probably the hardest battle of all to fight. Hopefully he gets it together


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



TommyWCECM said:


> Here's an idea, if wrestling stresses you out, maybe don't fucking do it


You fucking genius you figured it out!

Hey everyone, this guy solved depression! It's just that simple and black and white.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Maybe its time to find a new job.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

He needs some professional help and rehab. This goes beyond being an asshole and getting into a fight backstage.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Dude was set. He could've kept his act together get signed by AEW and have a great job working with a major company on a national TV broadcast, make good money. He definitely needs help. No sane man would turn away from all that. Maybe step away from wrestling and take time to get your mind right.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Hope the dude gets the help he needs before his story ends up with him actually killing someone/himself and ending up behind bars/dead.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Dude was set. He could've kept his act together get signed by AEW and have a great job working with a major company on a national TV broadcast, make good money. He definitely needs help. No sane man would turn away from all that. Maybe step away from wrestling and take time to get your mind right.


What makes you think AEW would want him?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> What makes you think AEW would want him?


I'm not saying they were crazy about him, but he is a decent talent. He is a big guy which AEW needs more of, and he is fairly well known from working in WWE. If he had a chance to sign with AEW well that's gone now.


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Big Cass seriously needs help before he does the unthinkable, and that's to harm or murder anyone around him.

He should also receive time in prison for making the death threats to Janela. It's fucked up to go that deep, having intentions to kill one another. He needs to get away from society and get clean ASAP.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Well, his career is over...


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wonder if his story was destined to end up like this and he would've spiraled even had he chosen to go to medical school or did wrestling specifically contribute to his downfall?
> 
> I believe he said his depression started when he was at home alone injured with his friend and his girl on the road. Did the injury cause the depression, did the depression cause him to drink or was he already a heavy drinker who suddenly had all day to drink? In an alternate timeline does Dr. William Morissey still battle depression but has better resources? Can't help but wonder...


You sound pretty judgemental. There's all different types of depression and no matter how you look at it, the dude is clearly still depressed. Maybe he has been for a long time, but this time he forgot to take his meds.

Like others have said, hopefully he steps away and gets the help he needs.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



trip60 said:


> You sound pretty judgemental. There's all different types of depression and no matter how you look at it, the dude is clearly still depressed. Maybe he has been for a long time, but this time he forgot to take his meds.
> 
> Like others have said, hopefully he steps away and gets the help he needs.


How do I sound judgemental?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Pretty obvious that he's fallen off whatever wagon he was struggling to stay on. I wish him the best, but maybe this is a big wake-up call that he's not _mentally_ cut out for the business, at least from an in-ring perspective.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> You fucking genius you figured it out!
> 
> Hey everyone, this guy solved depression! It's just that simple and black and white.


I didn't fucking say that. I'm going through the exact same issue. I stepped away from my dream job to cope and get my own depression and anxiety under control and get medicated.

Considering wrestling isn't the most psychologically healthy environment it would do him good to step away.

Don't assume I was making light of his issues.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Well this is sad...I thought he was getting better but apparently he’s fallen off the wagon in a big way, not sure if his career can recover from this...death threats and talking about suicide is serious, I’m just hoping he gets help before we have another Benoit incident


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Sounds bipolar. Guy needs serious help and should consider a new job. Nothing wrong with a 9 to 5 job Cass. let it go and rest.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

This really sucks to hear. He was recently talking of his interest in going back to the WWE if they asked.

I hope he is ok.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Imagine if this was all a work to build up to Janella/Cass in AEW.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



FITZ said:


> At first he just sounds like he's an asshole but as you keep reading you realize he has some really serious issues going on right now.
> 
> Also Dan Maff is terrifying. Like there's a lot of indy wrestlers that aren't the least bit intimidating and then there's Dan Maff. Second only to Luke Harper as far as being intimidating on the indy scene goes.




he is also an incredible wrestler.. where i used to work there was a kid with a dad who looked JUST like him lol... i saw him fight big john studds kid at an indy show.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



Cyberdemon said:


> Big Cass seriously needs help before...





RockOfJericho said:


> Well, his career is over...





trip60 said:


> Like others have said, hopefully he steps away and gets the help he needs.



It is not the first weird backstage story including him.

In such situations, doesn`t matter you are wrestler or not, it is important the people around you tell you the right thing afterwards. If you got some selfish friends around you, who tell you the wrong things, a bad situation can turn into disaster..


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

It is sad that this has happened to him, he pretty much had everything in the world at that time. I don't think he's beyond redemption at this point, he's still young too and I hope he gets all the help that he could.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

I suspect only part of the story is being reported here. It is not out of the ordinary for talent to pull pranks (otherwise known as "ribs") on other wrestlers and maybe Cass reacted to it.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Hope this guy gets the help he needs before it's too late. Unfortunately he has to want that help for it to make any difference.

I think this is a little beyond any help DDP can provide though


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



deadcool said:


> I suspect only part of the story is being reported here. It is not out of the ordinary for talent to pull pranks (otherwise known as "ribs") on other wrestlers and maybe Cass reacted to it.


And continued reacting to it when the cops showed up, so much so that the cops had to send him to an asylum? Come on, deadcool. :eyeroll2


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



llj said:


> This is why HHH shut down any rumor of Cass and Enzo ever coming back. He was right on about these idiots from the beginning.


You know they were with the company for just about as long as Punk, right?

He was totally right like 7 years later, I guess.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



deadcool said:


> I suspect only part of the story is being reported here. It is not out of the ordinary for talent to pull pranks (otherwise known as "ribs") on other wrestlers and maybe Cass reacted to it.


So does that also mean it's not out of the ordinary to threaten to kill the ribbers and then threaten to kill yourself to the point where you're put in an ambulance and sent to the hospital?

Clearly needs help and medication


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Dude needs serious help. Him and Marty Jennetty.

I think being paired up with Enzo was the start of his downfall. If they never partnered up Big Cass could still be in WWE


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

Sounds like Big Cass just became Jim Cornette's favorite wrestler.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



45banshee said:


> Dude needs serious help. Him and Marty Jennetty.
> 
> I think being paired up with Enzo was the start of his downfall. If they never partnered up Big Cass could still be in WWE


Yeah cause Enzo put a gun to his head and made him an alcoholic and bipolar


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

I really hope Cass has family that can help him. Mental health problems like the one he has is no joke.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*



Chan Hung said:


> This sounds like Roid rage. And am being serious. It very well may be. Given the fact that hes more cut and lean now. Just saying.


Lol no, have you ever taken steroids? Blows my mind how ill informed people are on the subject. You don't take steroids and become a raving lunatic. They also help with anxiety and depression so..


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Superstar Big Cass Threatens To Kill Joey Janela*

This is... amazing!!
The best wrestling storylines are out there in real life, wish we got writing like this in feuds.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

and here i thought we'd be seeing him back in wwe real soon


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Coyotex said:


> and here i thought we'd be seeing him back in wwe real soon


With WWE's obsession with keeping talent away from AEW, we might still be.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

He'll be back. I've learned one thing never say never in this industry. Best of luck to him, mental issues are no joke and can break even the strongest person.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*The man is not himself. He needs help.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Remember the Chappelle Show "When keeping it real goes wrong?"

Seems like the Realest Guys in the room both live that life IRL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like Roid rage. And am being serious. It very well may be. Given the fact that hes more cut and lean now. Just saying.
> ...


My friends have and you can easily Google and find out that unusual mood swings including anger can result it because of that

https://www.emedicinehealth.com/ste...e_the_side_effects_of_prolonged_steroid_abuse


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> My friends have and you can easily Google and find out that unusual mood swings including anger can result it because of that
> 
> https://www.emedicinehealth.com/ste...e_the_side_effects_of_prolonged_steroid_abuse


Well you got me, if it's on the internet it must be true especially from a site like that..


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Heath V said:


> Well you got me, if it's on the internet it must be true *especially from a site like that..*


Better??

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/steroids/

But i'm sure the NHS know less about this kinda stuff than you right?



> *Side effects of steroids*
> Steroids don't tend to cause significant side effects if they're taken for a short time or at a low dose.
> 
> *But sometimes they can cause unpleasant side effects, such as an increased appetite, mood changes and difficulty sleeping. This is most common with steroid tablets.*
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like he's going to step away and seek professional help. Good for him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173963974641180674


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

hope you get the much needed help you need big cass.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

december_blue said:


> Sounds like he's going to step away and seek professional help. Good for him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173963974641180674


Good for him.

Hope he sticks to it and it works out for him


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Better??
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/steroids/
> 
> But i'm sure the NHS know less about this kinda stuff than you right?


And I can link 10 that say roid rage is a myth. It's right up there with reefer madness, make sure to conform and believe everything the mainstream media tells you. Modern bodybuilders are walking pharmaceutics yet you never see them freaking out and I'm not talking about the synthol freaks. The culprit here are street drugs not PEDs. Not to mention assholes that get on steroids and then blame them for being an even bigger asshole.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Heath V said:


> And I can link 10 that say roid rage is a myth. It's right up there with reefer madness, make sure to conform and believe everything the mainstream media tells you. Modern bodybuilders are walking pharmaceutics yet you never see them freaking out and I'm not talking about the synthol freaks. The culprit here are street drugs not PEDs. Not to mention assholes that get on steroids and then blame them for being an even bigger asshole.


The NHS are the mainstream media now?? :lol

How in the actual fuck would you know that modern bodybuilders don't freak out? Are you watching them 24/7? Of course not. It also says that these effects tend to be common with steroid tablets. Perhaps the modern bodybuilders that you follow around don't take those kinds of steroids.

The link I posted also states that these effects don't tend to happen unless people mis-use them. So to try and pass this off as a myth is just hilarious. Not more hilarious than calling the NHS mainstream media, but still hilarious.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> The NHS are the mainstream media now?? :lol
> 
> How in the actual fuck would you know that modern bodybuilders don't freak out? Are you watching them 24/7? Of course not. It also says that these effects tend to be common with steroid tablets. Perhaps the modern bodybuilders that you follow around don't take those kinds of steroids.
> 
> The link I posted also states that these effects don't tend to happen unless people mis-use them. So to try and pass this off as a myth is just hilarious. Not more hilarious than calling the NHS mainstream media, but still hilarious.


Are you that dense thinking that a Government-funded medical and health care services such as the NHS would support steroids? Lol orals? How many orals have you taken? I'd be more concerned about the potential liver damage. And nope, I don't follow the sport or no the competitors for decades now, nor did I just return from Vegas on Monday from watching the Olympia live.. get out of your bubble.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Heath V said:


> Are you that dense thinking that a Government-funded medical and health care services such as the NHS would support steroids? Lol orals? How many orals have you taken? I'd be more concerned about the potential liver damage. And nope, I don't follow the sport or no the competitors for decades now, nor did I just return from Vegas on Monday from watching the Olympia live.. get out of your bubble.


What in the actual fuck are you talking about??

The NHS haven't started a hate campaign against steroids here. They are informing people of how they work. The benefits and the POTENTIAL side effects. But if you want to continue your narrative of a fucking government conspiracy against steroids you go right ahead. Why would the NHS not support steroids? They can be used to help and treat people with certain conditions/illnesses.

I have never taken any form of steroids. I'm not a bodybuilder, nor have had any medical condition that required them to be prescribed. Why is it that you are so against the notion that if they are used incorrectly then they can have side effects? The same is true of pretty much every drug in existence, why would steroids be any different? You seem to have taken this as some sort of personal attack. Drugs have side effects, especially when not used as instructed/recommended. This is not news.

You then go on to say that you don't follow bodybuilding at all yet were very confident to tell us all in the last post that no-one ever sees bodybuilders freak out.

Proper fucking weird mate. Get back in your bubble (and stay there preferably)


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> What in the actual fuck are you talking about??
> 
> The NHS haven't started a hate campaign against steroids here. They are informing people of how they work. The benefits and the POTENTIAL side effects. But if you want to continue your narrative of a fucking government conspiracy against steroids you go right ahead.
> 
> ...


Sarcasms not your strong suit is it.. You've never taken steroids and you're not a bodybuilder?? Holy shit you could have fooled me.. do you think anyone in the IFBB is taking them as recommended?? Lol.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Heath V said:


> Sarcasms not your strong suit is it.. You've never taken steroids and you're not a bodybuilder?? Holy shit you could have fooled me.. do you think anyone in the IFBB is taking them as recommended?? Lol.


Great response (that was sarcasm by the way.....)

Perhaps people in the IFBB are not taking them as recommended. But then they could also be having mood swings, loss of appetite, or any of the other side effects mentioned. They might not of course, but you are talking about it as if you are certain this has never happened. Which you can't possibly know.

I'm officially done with whatever this conversation is. Firstly, it's moving further away from the topic of the thread. And secondly, you're horrendous at this.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Great response (that was sarcasm by the way.....)
> 
> Perhaps people in the IFBB are not taking them as recommended. But then they could also be having mood swings, loss of appetite, or any of the other side effects mentioned. They might not of course, but you are talking about it as if you are certain this has never happened. Which you can't possibly know.
> 
> I'm officially done with whatever this conversation is. Firstly, it's moving further away from the topic of the thread. And secondly, you're horrendous at this.


Of course you're done because you're clueless and have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Heath V said:


> Of course you're done because you're clueless and have no idea what you're talking about.


Pot kettle black weirdo


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

I must confess the personal pickle you guys are in is getting more interesting than Cass's rage/meltdown episode.

And considering WWE nowadays way better than 99% of the on-going feuds. 
With time you will learn to drop it because there's no way someone will get the better of a good keyboard warrior. 

*** I love when they down spiral to "your English grammar is appaling" in other words: "whatever you say is irrelevant because my English is better than yours".


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Yikes. Both him and Enzo are so trashy.


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

trying to be impartial here but if someone indeed stole Cass sweater or was trying to play a rib on him then he might have a point in going apeshit. I know I would.

Then again if that was not the case and he was extremely paranoid and agitated for no reason at all then he needs to step away from the business and try to do something else although at times can be easier said than done.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

red dead2 said:


> trying to be impartial here *but if someone indeed stole Cass sweater or was trying to play a rib on him then he might have a point in going apeshit. I know I would.*
> 
> Then again if that was not the case and he was extremely paranoid and agitated for no reason at all then he needs to step away from the business and try to do something else although at times can be easier said than done.


You'd threaten to kill people for playing a prank on you??

Locker room pranks/hazing have pretty much always been a thing. Cass has been around the business long enough to know this, and will of at least witnessed it happening in the past. Obviously the troubles he is clearly having with his mental well being aren't helping matters though.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

This does put a damper on my prediction that they are Jericho's mystery partners.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

red dead2 said:


> trying to be impartial here but if someone indeed stole Cass sweater or was trying to play a rib on him then he might have a point in going apeshit. *I know I would.*


So...you're a psychopath, then?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Pot kettle black weirdo


Loss of appetite, are you that stupid? They cause your appetite to go up and make you eat like a horse. I can read quite fine, I'm just not stupid enough to believe everything I read like you are. Real rich coming from a guy that's never injected steroids in his life, you're so out classed it's not even funny.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Heath V said:


> Loss of appetite, are you that stupid? They cause your appetite to go up and make you eat like a horse. I can read quite fine, I'm just not stupid enough to believe everything I read like you are. Real rich coming from a guy that's never injected steroids in his life, you're so out classed it's not even funny.


It took you 3 days to come up with that? Bless your little cotton socks.

Are you that pig-headed that you cannot entertain for a second that a POTENTIAL side effect of a drug is a possibility, if a certain version of that drug is used in the incorrect manner? It's baffling really. The very fact that your first reaction when presented with this, is that it's a fucking government conspiracy tells me all I need to know about how you see the world.

I hate to break it to you, but I don't "believe everything I read". Case in point, you have written a bunch of stuff here. Don't believe a word of it. Yet a website put together by one of the most respected medical organisations in the world? Call me crazy, but I think the information provided there holds more weight than some anonymous bloke on a wrestling forum. Weird I know.

You then attempt to end your ridiculous reply by somehow trying to discredit me as a person because i've never injected steroids. What kind of fucked up logic system is that?? Out classed?? :lol :lol Adorable.

You do seem to be getting quite angry about this though. Perhaps you are experiencing mood swings? Here's a website that has some handy scientific facts about the pro's and con's of steroid use:

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/steroids/


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> It took you 3 days to come up with that? Bless your little cotton socks.
> 
> Are you that pig-headed that you cannot entertain for a second that a POTENTIAL side effect of a drug is a possibility, if a certain version of that drug is used in the incorrect manner? It's baffling really. The very fact that your first reaction when presented with this, is that it's a fucking government conspiracy tells me all I need to know about how you see the world.
> 
> ...


Your insecurity and ignorance is next level, but hey you know what they say right..


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

A reply within 2 minutes?? And THAT was the reply?? :lol

Which one of us is insecure again??

And ignorant? I'm not the one arguing against medical science bud


----------

